

Focus on The Product Not The Pivot - MrMike
http://blog.voyurl.com/post/9269852430/focus-on-the-product-not-the-pivot

======
glimcat
Hard to focus on either when no one focused on the page's text readability.

------
DanielRibeiro
Nice zen approach. It is also important to note that _Your Product is NOT “The
Product”_ [1]

[1] [http://www.ashmaurya.com/2011/06/your-product-is-not-the-
pro...](http://www.ashmaurya.com/2011/06/your-product-is-not-the-product/)

